# The Tools For Cleaning Rims



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have read here about those that find some BMW rims hard to clean. In most all cases its the tools or brushes that you are using.

I didn't take any pics of the cleaner that I use but for the record I use Poorboys Spray & Rinse.

The brushes I have pictured here...if you have an assortment of brushes you can clean rims in a short order

Long handle brush for the wells
Two E-Z handle brushes one large and one small
Two mechanic brushes one soft and one stiff bristled
One toilet brush with a extra long handle
Small end brush for getting into the lug nut areas
Old wool mitt for cleaning the rim in general

I didn't have my tire brush in this pic


Here is a car that I did not long back one before and an after while it was still wet...this took me no more than 5 to 7 minutes. On rims that you keep up, you can clean them in minutes with the right tools and cleaner.

Post any questions that you have about it for me.


----------



## Elk42 (Jan 29, 2008)

looks like you got it all covered brother. how are you?


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Elk42 said:


> looks like you got it all covered brother. how are you?


Its all good the detail biz has picked up since the weather change, my day job is good as well.

How about you?


----------



## uwhusky (Apr 13, 2004)

Where do you get the E-Z handle brushes and which of those brushes do you use for the lug nut area?


----------



## thecushion (Mar 22, 2010)

I never thought to use a toilet brush! Thanks for the idea


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Good selection of brushes Dave. I have the exact same bathroom loop brush for the wheel wells and the one at the bottom on the right looks a bit like an old French Poodle I used to have. He was one great dog.
You want to sell that?
-John C.


----------



## White335I (Jan 19, 2010)

dboy11 said:


> Post any questions that you have about it for me.


One question - What brush do you recommend to clean the wheel wells of a car with no gap, like a Porsche/Ferrari?

Thanks,


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

You usually have to remove the wheel to get to those tight areas.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

White335I said:


> One question - What brush do you recommend to clean the wheel wells of a car with no gap, like a Porsche/Ferrari?
> 
> Thanks,


I use a toilet brush...go to a janitorial supply place they have a large assortment of them, meaning sizes.

The process is to get a good strong APC,wet the wheels, spray in the APC and let dwell for a few minutes..then use the brush to agitate. Then with as much water pressure you can get wash out the wheels.


----------

